
Why Using Bell Curve in Performance Evaluation Is Bad for Your Organization - BosboolA
http://www.anwarbosbool.com/2016/02/why-using-bell-curve-in-performance-evaluation-is-bad-for-your-organization/
======
drallison
This post does not explain why using a bell curve in employee performance
evaluation is "bad" Just what statistics to use when analyzing performance
requires thought, a model, and a knowledge of statistics.

